# Cheap areas for families to live in Dubai?



## zaima (May 15, 2014)

Hi
My husband has been offered a job at 12000dhs per month all inc in a bank. We r a family of 3. My daughter is 2yrs old. So we need a one bed apartment or a studio with monthly rent not more than 4000dhs per month. Bank is in bur dubai. Since initially we wont be having a car to commute, which are the areas we should consider for renting out an apartment?


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

Areas to consider without a car would be somewhere along the metro route. Bur dubai, karama, Deira, Ghusais, Oud metha. 

You should look at the dubai metro maps on the dubai metro website and look for adjacent areas. There are two metro lines, red and green. 

Rents have increased drastically in the last 12 months, so I am not aware of the current Rents in these areas. 

If driving was an option, you could have considered sharjah, The metro doesn't go into sharjah.


----------



## ExpatnKids (May 2, 2014)

At 4000 AED a month, your best bet is Sharjah. There are plenty of car services that provide pick and drop services from Sharjah to Dubai every day. Your husband could use that until he gets his own license and car.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

zaima said:


> Hi
> My husband has been offered a job at 12000dhs per month all inc in a bank. We r a family of 3. My daughter is 2yrs old. So we need a one bed apartment or a studio with monthly rent not more than 4000dhs per month. Bank is in bur dubai. Since initially we wont be having a car to commute, which are the areas we should consider for renting out an apartment?


I think you can look at studio near Burjuman or Karama. You can find one in your budget. I would not say Sharjah is an option cos without Car it will be a nightmare and commutation time is insane.

I know most Banks in Dubai starts at 8.30, its better to be close to office. And sure you can find a studio at this budget.


----------



## zaima (May 15, 2014)

Which areas to consider in sharjah as his office is in bur juman? Plus please tell how long on average spouse visa takes?


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

4k is 48k/year, is enough to not move to sharjah, you can still get a small flat around qusais for that amount and then commute via metro/bus in a reasonable time, I have colleagues doing this and our office is in burjuman, one she's paying around 60k for a 2br (after this year increase), and another 38k for 1br.

granted you might need a big chunk of this amount upfront, but working in a bank i am sure your husband can access finance if needed.

good luck with our move.



zaima said:


> Hi
> My husband has been offered a job at 12000dhs per month all inc in a bank. We r a family of 3. My daughter is 2yrs old. So we need a one bed apartment or a studio with monthly rent not more than 4000dhs per month. Bank is in bur dubai. Since initially we wont be having a car to commute, which are the areas we should consider for renting out an apartment?


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

p.s. :

To everyone its own judgement, but commuting by your own car to the bank street area might not be the best option.

In burjuman itself there is a very expensive paid parking, and as far as I know free parking cards for the staff are in limited availability (in our office not everyone has it).
There's no easy option for free parking around bank street as well.

Aside the parking costs, you need to consider the cost of your time, there is an exodus to sharjah or even ajman of lo/mid class families which has the potential to further exacerbate commuting time in the near future.

All this without mentioning new toll gates and announced govt. policies to curb the non-sustainable increase of cars on the road by increasing registration fee, parking fee and reducing subsidies to petrol.
Granted, even should all these measure take place cars will still be ridiculously cheap to operate compared to Europe, but the increase in cost and hassle will not necessarily make renting in the northern emirates so convenient.


----------



## zaima (May 15, 2014)

Thank you so much for the replies every1.


----------



## zaima (May 15, 2014)

ziokendo said:


> p.s. :
> 
> To everyone its own judgement, but commuting by your own car to the bank street area might not be the best option.
> 
> ...


Dont we need to cross salik/toll gate from al qusais to bank street?


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

zaima said:


> Dont we need to cross salik/toll gate from al qusais to bank street?


not necessarily. as far as I understand my colleagues do the whole merry-go-round via business bay crossing, zabeel, and then back to burjuman across al jafilyia/karama, and claim it's usually faster than the other option.

I have no direct experience as I live in DIFC, so I suggest you try and ask around potential neighbours before renting the house.


----------



## zaima (May 15, 2014)

ziokendo said:


> not necessarily. as far as I understand my colleagues do the whole merry-go-round via business bay crossing, zabeel, and then back to burjuman across al jafilyia/karama, and claim it's usually faster than the other option.
> 
> I have no direct experience as I live in DIFC, so I suggest you try and ask around potential neighbours before renting the house.


But i cant find any apartment in al qusais on dubizzle in this price range


----------



## ExpatnKids (May 2, 2014)

Coming from Qusais, you will have to cross a Salik gate, so that cost is added on a daily basis for a car commute. As far as Sharjah is concerned, a 1 bed can be found for 40k or so, if you look around. It would be far better to do a ground search for apartments rather than on the internet, as this way you can find a lot more options, and even negotiate if needed.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

zaima said:


> But i cant find any apartment in al qusais on dubizzle in this price range


Perhaps Dubai is too expensive for you then?


----------



## zaima (May 15, 2014)

ExpatnKids said:


> Coming from Qusais, you will have to cross a Salik gate, so that cost is added on a daily basis for a car commute. As far as Sharjah is concerned, a 1 bed can be found for 40k or so, if you look around. It would be far better to do a ground search for apartments rather than on the internet, as this way you can find a lot more options, and even negotiate if needed.


N what is the best way to do ground search?


----------



## ExpatnKids (May 2, 2014)

zaima said:


> N what is the best way to do ground search?


If your husband is already in UAE, then its best for him to visit Sharjah, visit brokers, go to buildings and ask the building supers if there are any apartments available. It will be a couple of days worth of hassle, but will offer many more opportunities than you will find on dubizzle.


----------



## zaima (May 15, 2014)

ExpatnKids said:


> If your husband is already in UAE, then its best for him to visit Sharjah, visit brokers, go to buildings and ask the building supers if there are any apartments available. It will be a couple of days worth of hassle, but will offer many more opportunities than you will find on dubizzle.


Thank u so much. Presently company has provided hotel accommodation for 15days. So he does not have much time to search. One more thing do u hv an idea how much the car pick up charge from dubqi to sharjah on average?


----------



## zaima (May 15, 2014)

Btw good to see that u r also from Pakistan


----------

